# What is going on with Cappadocia?



## monkwee (Sep 14, 2020)

The content discussed over in the post about Petra by _@Ice Nine_  got me thinking about the stone carved houses and structures in the ancient region of Cappadocia, Central Anatolia in modern day Turkey.




​The history of the region is loaded with wars and conquerors dating back to the 8th century bce (allegedly)

There is an abundance of puzzling architecture throughout the region:










​
Are these carved into the stone, or encased by stone after the fact? Or a combination of both?

Most puzzling is the city of Derinkuyu, according to Wiki:

_Caves might have been built initially in the soft volcanic rock of the Cappadocia region by the Phrygians, an Indo-European people, in the 8th–7th centuries BCE, according to the Turkish Department of Culture. When the Phrygian language died out in Roman times, replaced with its close relative, the Greek language, the inhabitants, now Christian, expanded their underground caverns to deep multiple level structures adding the chapels and Greek inscriptions._

​
A passage in the Underground City.

_The *Derinkuyu underground city*  is an ancient multi-level underground city in the Derinkuyu district in Nevşehir Province, Turkey. Extending to a depth of approximately 60 metres (200 ft), it is large enough to have sheltered as many as 20,000 people together with their livestock and food stores. It is the largest excavated underground city in Turkey and is one of several underground complexes found across Cappadocia._







​
Was this city above ground at one point?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-17 04:42:50Reaction Score: 8


I would love to see those historians with a chisel carving these out personally


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-17 08:35:26Reaction Score: 8


Notice the square excavation holes?
Classic antiquity is the work of treasure hunters
People still live in some of these right?  So here the process must have been easier or more economical than building a new house.
If you don't mind living in a grave.





It is another tower of Babel.  Buried in cataclysm and dug out.
History is a lie.
Geology is a lie.

And based on how these are stacked into towers in many places and the assumption that only a percentage of these survived or have been excavated,
overpopulation is a lie.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-17 08:43:23Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> I would love to see those historians with a chisel carving these out personally


I would love to hear their explanation for how anyone could carve this:












BStankman said:


> Notice the square excavation holes?
> Classic antiquity is the work of treasure hunters
> People still live in some of these right?  So here the process must have been easier than building a new house.
> If you don't mind living in a grave.
> ...


Wow! I didn't realize people still lived in them! Also, I'm curious to learn what you mean by 'another tower of Babel' would you mind elaborating?


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-17 10:33:39Reaction Score: 8




Monkwee said:


> Wow! I didn't realize people still lived in them! Also, I'm curious to learn what you mean by 'another tower of Babel' would you mind elaborating?


Sorry, I thought the similarity to Babel was self evident.  You can see more stacking at Lycian and Petra.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-17 12:01:20Reaction Score: 1




BStankman said:


> Sorry, I thought the similarity to Babel was self evident.  You can see more stacking at Lycian and Petra.
> 
> View attachment 9008


Whoa, definitely see what you mean


BStankman said:


> Sorry, I thought the similarity to Babel was self evident.  You can see more stacking at Lycian and Petra.
> 
> View attachment 9008


You werent kidding Its almost identical!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-17 13:39:06Reaction Score: 11


Turkey is just loaded with "rock cut" stuff.  Excellent comparison to The Tower of Babel, holy cow!  Looks like a lot of other remains I have seen as well.

The underground city, people really needed to live underground for some reason and for a long time. They were hiding from something or somebody. No doubt about that, but what ?! Jeez I have enough to do to try and figure out all this other stuff. LOL

My take on Capadocia and just about everyplace else "rock cut".  The above ground dwellings first. I think all of Turkey, that whole region of the world got covered in a massive mud flow, I think that more than tons of ash, it's just too damn deep for that, but maybe it's a combination of mud and ash, who the heck knows at this point.
But just briefly I live in Washington State on the foot of Mt. Rainier and on top of one of it's  lahars, big mud flows, the Osceola Mud Flow which reached a depth of 328 feet.  Another mud flow The Round Pass mudflow reaches a depth of 984 feet. I wonder if we are sitting on top of anything interesting.

Anyway just picture any large city today and cover it with tons of mud and ash, and let it harden and eventually some goat farmers come along and start digging their way in.
I'm sure they are just digging their way into already existing buildings and structures. Positive of it. The following are in Turkey as well.

Tower of Babel anybody

*This  is Lycia, Turkey*

*Here is a huge picture, take a look up close at some of the details, especially a carving of a man next to a really huge man. I circled the carving of the two figures in the second pic.*
*






*

*They didn't even bother to take the overburden off of the roofs.*
*Below is Kilistra Konya Turkey if you want to look up more.*


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-09-17 17:10:34Reaction Score: 10


Cool photo from Calabria, Italy. Maybe it's relevant to the discussion?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-09-17 18:28:26Reaction Score: 8


First thing we can do to further along this paradigm change is to stop using "their" language. As wise up likes to say "nothing carved everything built."

Stop using the term rock cut and start calling them mineral saturated megastructures or petrified buildings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-17 18:44:42Reaction Score: 11


I think extremely relevant. Take that location and cover it in mud and ash for so many years that it hardens to a stone like substance, sandstone in many places.  Anyway then along comes some people and maybe they see something strange sticking up out of the ground or on a hillside and start investigating and then we get this.  

This is Vardizia Russia. Please notice the arches in the second picture. Much like Calabria
Look how much dirt or ash or rock is above where the city begins and who can tell how tall the original buildings were, those could be buried sky scrapers for all we know.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-18 20:56:34Reaction Score: 1




Ice Nine said:


> Turkey is just loaded with "rock cut" stuff.  Excellent comparison to The Tower of Babel, holy cow!  Looks like a lot of other remains I have seen as well.
> 
> The underground city, people really needed to live underground for some reason and for a long time. They were hiding from something or somebody. No doubt about that, but what ?! Jeez I have enough to do to try and figure out all this other stuff. LOL
> 
> ...


Dude you have a good eye! That is definitely a gigantic guy! These are awesome images
***
dude this is incredible stuff!! Good spot with the giant guy on the wall! I will definitely be looking more into washington mud and landslides!
EDIT: I didnt think my comment worked yesterday for some reason, apologies


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-18 23:00:31Reaction Score: 9


_@Ice Nine_, I can't even imagine how many little meaningful things like this we miss. Thank you.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2018-09-19 10:35:39Reaction Score: 6


I'd like forward a humble hypothesis that these were constructed using stone-slicing-vibration technology... for want of a better term.

Linked to an interesting vibrating sand vid. was a stone cutting guy from Russia (presumably).
The bit relevant to my idea goes c.2mins to 3mins in.
Vibration literally carves a perfect column out of stone.

Images like this statue make me doubt 'stone age' technology was what we've been led to believe.
(Funny how one can't spell 'believe' without 'lie' smack in the middle of it.)





The next part to try and explain this idea would be the tech. which seems closest today; the almost embarrassingly budget 3D-printing (when compared with such amazing structures in sheer rock faces).

To my mind these extraordinary buildings (and statues) were almost 'printed'.
Some dimensions of the structures- the roof/doric columns etc.- still contain empirical data built in stone --> universally harmonic perfection.

Mystery cults like the Dionysian Architects and the Pythagoreans used Nature-mathematic precision to ensure those principles would withstand mortal life, floods, fires.
Since Earths oscillating began the ley lines strength was ?'diluted' and the vibe.tech became virtually useless. 

I thought that tiny circled image of the smaller man with larger was curious. This photo taken at Turin Egyptian Museum- proportions which suggest it's not an adult with child.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-19 11:30:55Reaction Score: 8




Verity said:


> I'd like forward a humble hypothesis that these were constructed using stone-slicing-vibration technology... for want of a better term.
> 
> Linked to an interesting vibrating sand vid. was a stone cutting guy from Russia (presumably).
> The bit relevant to my idea goes c.2mins to 3mins in.
> Vibration literally carves a perfect column out of stone.


I am not going to deny suppressed technology.
Jericho was reduced to rubble by sound.

But once you know geology is a lie, you will clearly see some of these statues were carved out of wood.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-19 14:09:06Reaction Score: 15


I think a lot of stuff is petrified wood. I read an interesting article about the KailatrasTemple, one of the rock cut temples = mineral saturated megastructures or petrified buildings,  at some point in history one ruler wanted to have it destroyed, it couldn't be done, the rock was too hard, well how did they "carve" it then. They simply removed the overburden and there the Temple was.  The workers "carving" it said the same thing, the Temple revealed itself. It was mentioned in the same article, I'll try to find it, but it was several years ago and I didn't save it.

I urge you all when looking at ruins and structures start looking behind and around the structures or whatever you are looking at, you can always see things hiding or still barely there in the outcroppings.

Here's a 'smoking gun" . It is not being carved, sheeesh, it is being uncovered.

Buddhist stupa "carved out of rock" at Takht-I-Rustam Afghanistan. the first picture when it was first found, note the severe damage in the one corner, several more pictures after is was uncovered more, the last picture is the inside, the thing is HUGE.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-09-19 14:13:44Reaction Score: 3


holy shit.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-09-19 14:29:57Reaction Score: 8




Ice Nine said:


> Here's a 'smoking gun" . It is not being carved, sheeesh, it is being uncovered.


Exactly like the Lalibela Churches:





It's being protected by UNESCO programs, and the locals have a vested interest in mystifying these structures. They are putting enourmous amounts of money into this, because the 'drainage system' is a disaster. Somone forgot to think when they dug out these old churches.

_whc.unesco.org/en/soc/2074


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-19 14:57:24Reaction Score: 12




anotherlayer said:


> holy shit.


Well said, that sums it up perfectly.

I have 2 old drawings of Kailistra Temple complex from the early 1800's, about 20 years apart, and both of them  refer to it as the "excavated " Temple.  I would think excavation means what is does today.  I'll make a thread about it later. I can't sit here all day. LOL

_@dreamtime_ : The exact same thing for sure.  I posted this pic someplace else, but check this out, it's  one of the other churches/temples in Lalibela...another smoking gun   Can you imagine.  "Hey people, let's just stop here or we will never get to the bottom of this thing!!!"

oh yes I started a Lalibela thread yesterday.  Church of St. George and Bet Gabriel-Rufael


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-09-19 15:03:33Reaction Score: 12


it's brief moments where i understand it all. this plane(t) refreshes itself every 300 years or so. we're looking at multiple resets. the elites are building underground shelters and storing seeds to survive what's coming this time around. it's Noah's Ark every time. survive it, re-populate, ya got 300 years.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-19 15:38:25Reaction Score: 10


I'm on the fence about the time spans and think there are greater gaps in time. But I'm new to this shorter time span version, so I have to mull things over for awhile. It's beyond clear that more than a few major catastrophic events have happened and not all at once.  But jeez now it's that old chestnut, the more you know or find out, the less you realize you do know or can even suspect or speculate on.

I'm mainly focusing my little grey cells on mineral saturated megastructures or petrified buildings, but of course you know how that goes, something else always comes up and off a person goes in another direction.

I love this website! Thank you Korben


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-19 15:43:11Reaction Score: 8




Ice Nine said:


> I'll make a thread about it later. I can't sit here all day. LOL


Excellent point.  This thread has turned into complete awesome with amateur part time work.
We are getting a glimpse into reality here.  

Imagine what would be accomplished without all the corporate fake reality time spent earning the fake corporate money.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-19 18:34:40Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> it's brief moments where i understand it all. this plane(t) refreshes itself every 300 years or so. we're looking at multiple resets. the elites are building underground shelters and storing seeds to survive what's coming this time around. it's Noah's Ark every time. survive it, re-populate, ya got 300 years.


Somewhere in there. This guy said every 500.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-19 21:14:35Reaction Score: 8


This is all incredible stuff! Here's some more relevant images:
The ancient city of Herculaneum




The acropolis looks like it was buried when they took this in 1865:




Rani-Ki-Vav in Gujarat, India







This is all insane!!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-19 21:58:25Reaction Score: 7


Great stuff Monk, seriously a person could spend an enormous amount of time looking at all the sites like those. A person might think it is a few isolated places and parts of the world, but they are everywhere.

I bet the people of Cappadocia knew something was coming, either disaster or other threat and moved under ground. It must have taken more than a few days to dig all of that out, the underground city in the first post. 

So i wonder when all of this stuff was covered up. And then uncovered, it seems like it would require a great amount of time.


*This is the inside of the structure at the right.*


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-19 22:33:00Reaction Score: 7




Ice Nine said:


> Great stuff Monk, seriously a person could spend an enormous amount of time looking at all the sites like those. A person might think it is a few isolated places and parts of the world, but they are everywhere.
> 
> I bet the people of Cappadocia knew something was coming, either disaster or other threat and moved under ground. It must have taken more than a few days to dig all of that out, the underground city in the first post.
> 
> ...


I completely agree and am kind of dumbfounded about all of these images of ancient buried cities and structures that everyone has been pooling!
This caught my eye in one of the photos you posted:







is this more of the structure still subterranean or am i tripping?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-19 23:37:22Reaction Score: 3


No man you aren't trippin', expect over that roof line. YukYuk  Hey once you start seeing and looking for these things, it's a real mind blower.

Megaliths.org  has lots of sites to look at, lots of places have been covered over and dug back out or whateverthehell has been going on.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-20 00:16:15Reaction Score: 3




Monkwee said:


> View attachment 9316
> is this more of the structure still subterranean or am i tripping?


Even the dog house got fossilized.

The buildings to the left of the dog house are clearly made out of block.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2018-09-20 00:56:43Reaction Score: 3




Ice Nine said:


> I think a lot of stuff is petrified wood. I read an interesting article about the KailatrasTemple, one of the rock cut temples = mineral saturated megastructures or petrified buildings,  at some point in history one ruler wanted to have it destroyed, it couldn't be done, the rock was too hard, well how did they "carve" it then. They simply removed the overburden and there the Temple was.  The workers "carving" it said the same thing, the Temple revealed itself. It was mentioned in the same article, I'll try to find it, but it was several years ago and I didn't save it.
> 
> I urge you all when looking at ruins and structures start looking behind and around the structures or whatever you are looking at, you can always see things hiding or still barely there in the outcroppings.
> 
> ...


These do look melted, excavated, restructured and reused for domestic dwellings. It's extraordinary. What a state.


I've finally been able to get time to look at the Melted Petra post. I get what you're saying and agree with most of it.

I'm still obsessed with the why, when, how, presenting in images like this in Lycea, (same with Petra rock face temple entrance) because I don't believe it's as simple as an existing building being melted per se, or dug out:



These don't look as if they've been buried, fossilised and excavated, but deliberately designed into that specific rock face. So i guess there are (at least) two forms of rock structure to elaborate upon.

The reason I use this image in particular is for the largest example, which hasn't finished 'printing', carved or cut or whatever the hell term should be used. I don't know what to call it, it just seems there's no other word.
I use the word 'printed' because it links to modern 3-D printing technology which we can see, and strikes as an example of a loading computer image whose connection was disturbed halfway through. The columns haven't even been rounded.
I know the word is wrong, can't think of a better one yet. It's a mission trying to explain the concept as it is...

One can see the idea was there, to construct a cave/temple entrance in the theme of the gods of war- all universal angles of Doric strength - no fluff of the Corinthian style. Crisp edges, sharpness. "Cosmic" style. Eternal truth in a building. But it seems like they only got so far.

It could be that they knew a tunnel/natural cave system existed within and was buried by a molten flow, but still the visual fact seems to  be very deliberately and crisply CUT.
Vibration crisply cuts rock and stone.



If the globe was going nuts with electrical storms, deluges, man-made wars, sun malfunction, etc. there is no other place I'd want to be but deep within a solid rock formation with my tribe and my fingers crossed. (Helms Deep, innit.)
They're officially named tombs- it would be ironic (if not typical) if it was actually the very safest place to be in a global reset.




I've just realised I'm tying to follow up one comment and landing on another thread.
Sorry 'bout that. Too much background static to concentrate properly.
Pulling my head in. (For a while anyway.)


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-20 08:59:26Reaction Score: 5




Monkwee said:


> I completely agree and am kind of dumbfounded about all of these images of ancient buried cities and structures that everyone has been pooling!
> This caught my eye in one of the photos you posted:
> View attachment 9315
> View attachment 9316is this more of the structure still subterranean or am i tripping?


There are footprints in the mud to the right of the dog house. Someone was trying to save man's best friend.
Here are some images from Mt St Helen's.

Looks like granite carved 400 years from now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-20 15:11:59Reaction Score: 2


Wonder when the ash from Mt. St. Helens will turn to stone for some future life forms to start digging in for answers.

I couldn't see the footprint next to the dog house, but good eye.

_@Verity_ I know exactly what you mean about these.  I could really envision somebody cutting these out with a laser.


And then this stuff, looks like it was covered by mud/ash. there are so many examples of this all over the world it's mind boggling.


My ever evolving theory is that Earth has gone through many catastrophic events.  Earthquakes, pole shifts, super Volcanoes, Alien attacks, I can't start listing all the sites around the world, but we see blown up stuff, covered up stuff, melted stuff.

megaliths.org is a great place to really get an overview of all the sites world wide once a person sees the scope and the enormity of the situations and all the evidence in stone you can never look at things the same again.

megaliths.org


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-20 18:59:07Reaction Score: 2


Mount St. Helens was a pretty decent size eruption. Wiki, "_An eruption column rose 80,000 feet (24 km; 15 mi) into the atmosphere and *deposited ash in 11 U.S. states*"_

Portland is only 50 straight line miles away from the St. Helens. Apparently these 6 foot volcano ash burying activities happen in the fairly immediate vicinity of the actual eruptions.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2018-09-20 19:43:21Reaction Score: 6




KorbenDallas said:


> Mount St. Helens was a pretty decent size eruption. Wiki, "_An eruption column rose 80,000 feet (24 km; 15 mi) into the atmosphere and *deposited ash in 11 U.S. states*"_
> 
> Portland is only 50 straight line miles away from the St. Helens. Apparently these 6 foot volcano ash burying activities happen in the fairly immediate vicinity of the actual eruptions.
> 
> View attachment 9400


then all you need is a torrential rainfall and you've got yourself a mudslide/buried cities towns homes, similar to what happened here in CA after the fires last year


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-20 19:47:52Reaction Score: 1


A torrential rain can cause all those things by itself, no eruption needed. Ash is not going to turn into mud just because it’s wet.

Moscow and Saint Petersburg are buried up to their throat, yet there are no volcanoes out there, and the ground is super flat.

Pretty sure locally within the immediate reach area volcano eruptions can bury things in ash.

Just the way I understand it.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-09-21 23:30:04Reaction Score: 6


I guess you are not seeing the similarity between pyroclastic aggregates and granite.

High Taurus seems like an good candidate for a source.


With a side blown out like St Helens.





Not from Cappadocia, but it explains a lot of the unexplained drill holes.
These star holes look like obvious sticks in the mud.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-10-10 07:37:24Reaction Score: 5




BStankman said:


> I guess you are not seeing the similarity between pyroclastic aggregates and granite.
> 
> High Taurus seems like an good candidate for a source.
> View attachment 9466
> ...


My experience, not drill holds. They are sharp edged and not round. If someone has a picture of a drill bit that can make that hole, please share. Been 30 years since blowing a railroad cut through a mountain. Laser, chemical, sound? Just my opinion, I am open to new information.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-10 12:44:24Reaction Score: 3


In regards to the star shaped holes and what have you. What if the holes are the imprints of something, I don't see drill holes I see something similar to these. Electrical wire guards or some type of star shaped bolts or nobs perhaps.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-10-10 14:12:15Reaction Score: 5


Those holes could also be some sound reverberation tubes. Perhaps when we see smaller rock megaliths with these holes, they are just smaller power generators. 

I think most of these phantom holes in random places were possibly used to assist in powering or amplifying or "extending-the-wifi". I get stuck on sound being the key to the past, throw in some sacred geometry and you might be on to that free energy.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-10-10 14:51:24Reaction Score: 2


I think someone in another thread mentioned that the drill holes might be to hold the facing on the building.Like the great pyramid of giza was supposed to have some shinning white facing that's long since been removed. I don't work in construction so am not all that familiar with how these things work. 

My question about all these buried cities is, wouldn't it be easier to just build another city than to dig out the buried one? And how safe would you feel living in it knowing it could be buried completely like that?


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-10-10 15:03:41Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I think someone in another thread mentioned that the drill holes might be to hold the facing on the building.


the way those holes are so randomly placed, it does also make sense that they were just for a veneer.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-10-10 16:42:43Reaction Score: 1


The purpose of the holes is definitely interesting, but I would like to find out how they were made first. We have no tools to accomplish this today. At least I am not aware of any.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-10 17:12:21Reaction Score: 1


Well if a person likes the mud flood theory/train of thought, then these are the impressions of something that was protruding in it's original use.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-10-10 17:17:02Reaction Score: 1




Ice Nine said:


> Well if a person likes the mud flood theory/train of thought, then these are the impressions of something that was protruding in it's original use.


That’s the only plausible explanation we have unfortunately. Some simple things end up being thought provoking puzzles, lol.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-10 17:56:33Reaction Score: 0


They weren't drilled, they were poked, it was not embossed, it was debossed.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-10 21:16:09Reaction Score: 6


In Cappadocia we see two different colors in the rock.

Possibly soil soil liquefaction caused by an erupting volcano, and then covered with volcanic ash.
This processes needs saturated soil and vibration. 


It helps to explain the sunken basements, without the kinetic energy of a flood that would destroy many buildings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-10 22:20:30Reaction Score: 5


Hey BStankman, we are going to figure this out sooner or later. Brilliant video with the soil liquefaction. that explains a lot of things we see I have no doubt.
So that happens and then at a later date in time gets covered over by volcanic ash.  Or it could have ended up being the sea floor for years and then came back up during another cataclysm.

Some places in Cappadocia there are layers as you noticed, look at the top of this picture, and the whole outer area is like this.  In this case I believe it is all hardened ash, because it is tuff and that is what it is, no question or argument about that from anybody.  But at sometimes this super thick tuff layer gets a rock layer deposited on it, or extreme pressure on the sea floor makes a hard crust, or some other wild guess.



please click on this below and notice the top layer in the background.





then the majority of what we see there appears to be nothing but the carved out volcanic tuff, with no hard earth crust on top.  I think at one time this could have been an entire underground city, with still much of it underground now, the famous underground city part, and what we are seeing is the remains of the underground city, it has just eroded to what we see now. So at one time instead of a 6 or 8 story underground city, it could have been a 40 story underground city.  There are certainly enough myths and legends about people living underground through the ages.
so perhaps these are the honeycombs shells of a previously underground city.  It's hard to explain what I think I'm seeing, Oh no kiddin' .  At least I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MeNTaLMoNKeYDate: 2018-10-10 23:20:30Reaction Score: 5




Ice Nine said:


> I think at one time this could have been an entire underground city, with still much of it underground now, the famous underground city part, and what we are seeing is the remains of the underground city, it has just eroded to what we see now. So at one time instead of a 6 or 8 story underground city, it could have been a 40 story underground city.  There are certainly enough myths and legends about people living underground through the ages.
> so perhaps these are the honeycombs shells of a previously underground city.


The thing that always irks me about all the underground cities is that I'd think that would be the worst place imaginable to be if there were a flood. I can't imagine living underground when the flood waters start pouring in through the door in your "roof." But I guess for all we know, they likely had some sort of drainage system to divert the incoming waters away. I'm sure the archaeologists don't allow common man to fully explore these underground cities to see if there is some sort of drainage system in place.

On one hand, they could have been escaping environmental factors on the outside that may have killed them, but then on the inside it seems to me that it would be an eventual death trap...


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-11 09:29:22Reaction Score: 3


Rock carving process currently underway here?  Or treasure hunting?






That old saying a cave is your grave.
I have a hard time believing people would live underground by choice.
Just commuting to the field would be a chore. 

People live by rivers or by bodies of water for a convenient source of food.
And brick is nothing more than dried out silt and clay.  Building material for a home.

Here is a neat liquefaction video with a stick in the mud theme.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-11 09:36:09Reaction Score: 7


Yeah, no one builds cave cities into rock. That would be considered absurdity on many levels. What we see is the remains of profane, old cities, petrified.

It was always some kind of disaster, a combination of multiple possible factors: weapons, meteors, heat, earthquakes, rain, mud, liquefaction, etc.

Then afterwards sometimes people came in and dug things out when the stone wasn't stone yet, but only hard mud. That's the entire mystery.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-11 10:26:18Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> Yeah, no one builds cave cities into rock. That would be considered absurdity on many levels. What we see is the remains of profane, old cities, petrified.
> 
> It was always some kind of disaster, a combination of multiple possible factors: weapons, meteors, heat, earthquakes, rain, mud, liquefaction, etc.
> 
> Then afterwards sometimes people came in and dug things out when the stone wasn't stone yet, but only hard mud. That's the entire mystery.


Yes, weapons.  A new perspective if a fasci is a weapon of sound vibration.  Lictors and Roman Fasces Weapons: Grand Deception


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-11 12:42:13Reaction Score: 7


I can't believe at this point a flood was their great big fear. Something quite horrendous was happening to go to all of this work to live underground and for a long period of time.  Maybe extreme radiation from the sun or from nuclear fallout.

Cappadocia is unique, as far as we know, that's what makes all of this so extremely frustrating, What on Earth was going on back then, whenever then was, which time was this.  I finally figured out how to show what I was trying to get at.  This is what I envision. Well maybe. ARGH!  what ever was going on Turkey is so loaded with ancient ruins it's unbelievable.

  If there wasn't the underground city part, I'd think what we see on the surface is a giant city buried in ash.  And if it was an ancient city that people just happened upon and started digging, we are talking thousands and thousands of people. That's a lot of wandering nomadic goat herders.  People must have known they had to get out of the Sun and off of the surface for a long period of time.

As above so below.



this is the city of Killistra, Turkey for instance and to me it looks like something entirely different happened to this place and yet they are in close proximity.
I have stuff to do! over and out!

Kilistra Ancient City


On an entirely different note I sure am enjoying brain storming with you guys.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-10-11 13:55:23Reaction Score: 2


I'm glad all these structures have stood the test of time as we may need them again and I doubt anybody alive today knows how to build them.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-11 14:17:19Reaction Score: 6




whitewave said:


> I'm glad all these structures have stood the test of time as we may need them again and I doubt anybody alive today knows how to build them.


Me too!

The answers are staring us in the face, but we just don't know how to interpret them yet, I'm still waiting for my lightbulb moment to happen, when what I'm seeing all over the earth starts to made sense to me.  

Mud floods, soil liquefaction, petrification, ash fall, extreme pressure from being on the sea floor, some sites in the world looked blown to smithereens.
For my own personal satisfaction I'm starting a project to try and categorized different sites world wide.  In other words I'm trying to separate the pieces of the numerous puzzles. A pattern will start to emerge I hope,


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2018-10-11 17:09:42Reaction Score: 5




Ice Nine said:


> As above so below.


I was just about to comment how this brings a whole new meaning to that old esoteric adage. This entire thread is so compelling. It really does seem like many/most of these structures have been revealed from the rock around it, not carved into/out of it. 

I'm not 100% these structures were dug out to escape anything. What if the people that originally found or revealed them just happened upon them, and maybe the curious, powerful ruler of that time was interested and had a lot more of the structure dug out? I wonder if our ancients were merely curious about what happened to *their* ancients so when they find these structures they revealed more of and subsequently ended up using them out of pure human curiosity. If you were a simple cave man intelligence, seeing those angles and smooth edges in the ground would still pique curiosity- even more so if your overall intelligence was higher or more civilized than that of a cave man.  

Could civilization as we know it be destroyed/reset by catastrophe (natural or artificial) way more often than science would have us know, and these giant stone and/or petrified cities we have in the ground are just going to be further below our layer of steel/plastic cities? If there's any credence to the bit of mainstream geology with tectonic plates, the mantel and crust of the earth, could subduction zones just be a way to recycle these layers of matter- albeit slowly even on a geological scale- indefinitely? 

Is the cover-up simply the fact that we have no clue why we are here, and no clue what those before us were here, and those before them- not generation-wise, but civilization-as-we-know-it-wise? I mean, I'm sure there are mysterious, unknown, and hidden technologies/powers but I'm starting to feel like those facts or lackthereof and the inconsistencies we notice are only the tip of the iceberg. That being said, who would be these initiates that are covering things from us profane- that is if civilization as we know it is reset, what about these people in-the-know?

I wish I had more to offer than conjecture here, all of these photos and points on the thread have been great.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-10-11 17:37:11Reaction Score: 2


Those star shaped holes would not likely have been for facade.  They look like cogs of some kind which generally means one thing.  Torque.  Facades are worried about tension, not torque.  To make a complete cog, rather than just a square, or a circle with a keyway, indicates that the torque in question would have been a lot, or the material was not very tough. Maybe some sort of spring loaded chain fall or pulley system used these.  Not sure, nothing i can think of makes complete sense, only varying degrees of partial sense.  Need to look at more pictures, I'm just going off of the close ups.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-11 22:20:53Reaction Score: 3




Casimir said:


> Could civilization as we know it be destroyed/reset by catastrophe (natural or artificial) way more often than science would have us know, and these giant stone and/or petrified cities we have in the ground are just going to be further below our layer of steel/plastic cities? If there's any credence to the bit of mainstream geology with tectonic plates, the mantel and crust of the earth, could subduction zones just be a way to recycle these layers of matter- albeit slowly even on a geological scale- indefinitely?
> 
> Is the cover-up simply the fact that we have no clue why we are here, and no clue what those before us were here, and those before them- not generation-wise, but civilization-as-we-know-it-wise? I mean, I'm sure there are mysterious, unknown, and hidden technologies/powers but I'm starting to feel like those facts or lackthereof and the inconsistencies we notice are only the tip of the iceberg. That being said, who would be these initiates that are covering things from us profane- that is if civilization as we know it is reset, what about these people in-the-know?
> 
> I wish I had more to offer than conjecture here, all of these photos and points on the thread have been great.


Actually I think you have a decent handle on things, because I'm not positive things have been done to us per say, it could all be natural and over millions of years. Yes, I think we are only at the tip of the iceberg.
Getting into the mud flood stuff has sent my mind off in many different directions, also ancient mining is a real eye opener and I feel we have had numerous earth shattering events over millions of years.

I have different thoughts about other pyroclastic flow looking areas and petrified cities, so I better not get off topic. Every site is unique to itself and yet so similar in many respects. I like the places where out in the middle of nowhere there is a rock the size of a large building and then you notice the outline of an old carvings.  Midas City below

Midas City


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-12 08:05:03Reaction Score: 0




Casimir said:


> I was just about to comment how this brings a whole new meaning to that old esoteric adage. This entire thread is so compelling. It really does seem like many/most of these structures have been revealed from the rock around it, not carved into/out of it.
> 
> I'm not 100% these structures were dug out to escape anything. What if the people that originally found or revealed them just happened upon them, and maybe the curious, powerful ruler of that time was interested and had a lot more of the structure dug out? I wonder if our ancients were merely curious about what happened to *their* ancients so when they find these structures they revealed more of and subsequently ended up using them out of pure human curiosity. If you were a simple cave man intelligence, seeing those angles and smooth edges in the ground would still pique curiosity- even more so if your overall intelligence was higher or more civilized than that of a cave man.
> 
> ...


Yes, explore this site and you will see evidence that most of your conjecture is true.

Here is another artist representation of the underground.
Torches and cooking are going to kill your canary.
And where does your waste go if you need to get your water from below?

Some interesting media and you can read the deception here.
Massive Underground City Found in Cappadocia Region of Turkey





WATCH: A laser scan-generated video explores a series of interconnected corridors and rooms in the underground city. Video courtesy Nevsehir Municipality - NGS Video player


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-12 14:00:16Reaction Score: 3


Looks like a side view of an Ant Farm, that just hit me.
Great video too. And the enormity of these underground cities, is beyond belief, only there they are. How many more are they going to find.

ARGH, my poor mind can't take much more. 

"carved from pliable volcanic ash rock called tuff" I always come back to that . It like which came first, the chicken or the egg. 

Did they carve all of it out fresh or did they excavate it.

 I've been researching this kind of stuff for years, just for my own benefit, so never have kept very good track of sources. But I will going forward,  I've run across several old writings from European travelers mostly, to ancient sites.  And there have been comments about sites being excavated, not carved, but excavated. One I do remember specifically is the Kailasa Temple being referred to as the excavated Temple. so unless excavated meant something else in the 1700s it certainly helps my theory out a lot.  but it's any entirely different kettle of fish than Cappadocia.  Just wanted to throw our excavated versus carved.  Kailasa Temple needs it's own thread. but not now, I'm too busy.

Cappadocia ~ Antediluvian Ant Farm


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MeNTaLMoNKeYDate: 2018-11-09 00:09:09Reaction Score: 5


A thought occurred to me the other night on this topic of possible underground cities (as opposed to some that appear to have likely been buried and then later excavated). As I mentioned previously, initially I couldn't escape the thought about flooding and being underground at the time, and that certainly still seems to me like a bad combination. There have also been comments about escaping underground in the event of the sun malfunctioning, etc. in order to avoid being cooked alive in your own skin.

Another possibility is an underground city could very well also be a life saver during an ice age. Living underground obviously means that you're going to have more consistent and warmer temperatures, not to mention an excellent way to escape the harsh winds that would likely be blowing strong on a frozen tundra. I can certainly say that if a new ice age were to come I'd rather be underground as opposed to being exposed to the elements on the surface.

It leaves the question of how they would have grown food though. Unless maybe that had some of those glowing mushrooms that Searching mentioned in another thread. Crystals and Science: Energy, Frequency, Vibration 
Maybe glowing mushrooms will give life to other plants?  Hmmm... There's probably a better explanation.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-11-10 00:57:32Reaction Score: 1


NASA says we're heading for another mini ice age in 2020 which is not that far away. Around here, our ice age is starting tonight. 
Geothermal vents would provide warmth and energy but don't know what they did for light. Unless the geothermal vents powered some artificial light source.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-11-10 10:32:01Reaction Score: 1


Concerning the underground.

This image from here .

 




Reminded me of these.




 





UAP  just posted a video where he talks about the flat iron building in New York goes 200ft underground.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-10 14:33:02Reaction Score: 7


Grab your shovels folks! wouldn't we like to know what's under the sealed off basement of the Flat Iron building.

I've been doing some digging, yuk yuk. anyway, found something very interesting. Smooth brick arches in the Underground City. Now, if people carved out this city and it's rough volcanic tuff walls everywhere. This is what Cappadocia is volcanic tuff.

Tuff, also known as volcanic tuff, is a type of rock made of volcanic ash ejected from a vent during a volcanic eruption. Following ejection and deposition, the ash is compacted into a solid rock in a process called consolidation
Welded tuff has its origins when the beds of volcanic *ash*, when they form, are hot enough for the clasts to compact and weld together. Cemented tuff is produced by the same cementing mechanism that cements together the clasts of more ordinary coarse-grained *sedimentary rocks* such as sandstone. 

Anyway, look at these, nice smooth arches, the tunnel carvers went to a little extra effort to get to the original buildings construction down in the depths. I don't believe for a minute the cave dwellers went to all the trouble to put in fake brick arches.















And also I can't shake the idea that originally the city was much higher originally. and what we are seeing is major erosion.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2019-06-29 09:01:52Reaction Score: 3


You guys have likely seen this already but our friend WISE UP touched on Cappadocia toward the end of his second most recent vid.

Highly worth checking out if you haven't yet!


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-06-29 09:55:36Reaction Score: 2




Monkwee said:


> You guys have likely seen this already but our friend WISE UP touched on Cappadocia toward the end of his second most recent vid.
> Highly worth checking out if you haven't yet!


Mesoamerican tales speak of 4 previous catastrophes. At least one (possibly 2) were by water. When all that water evaporates, all that's left is the mud/dirt.


----------



## monkwee (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MonkweeDate: 2019-06-29 10:44:40Reaction Score: 9




whitewave said:


> Mesoamerican tales speak of 4 previous catastrophes. At least one (possibly 2) were by water. When all that water evaporates, all that's left is the mud/dirt.



similar to what Plato says in the Timaeus:


there is no old opinion handed down among you by ancient tradition, nor any science which is hoary with age. And I will tell you why. There have been, and will be again, many destructions of mankind arising out of many causes; the greatest have been brought about by the agencies of fire and water, and other lesser ones by innumerable other causes. There is a story, which even you have preserved, that once upon a time Paethon, the son of Helios, having yoked the steeds in his father's chariot, because he was not able to drive them in the path of his father, burnt up all that was upon the earth, and was himself destroyed by a thunderbolt. Now this has the form of a myth, but really signifies a declination of the bodies moving in the heavens around the earth, and a great conflagration of things upon the earth, which recurs after long intervals; at such times those who live upon the mountains and in dry and lofty places are more liable to destruction than those who dwell by rivers or on the seashore. And from this calamity the Nile, who is our never-failing saviour, delivers and preserves us. When, on the other hand, the gods purge the earth with a deluge of water, the survivors in your country are herdsmen and shepherds who dwell on the mountains, but those who, like you, live in cities are carried by the rivers into the sea. Whereas in this land, neither then nor at any other time, does the water come down from above on the fields, having always a tendency to come up from below; for which reason the traditions preserved here are the most ancient. 

The fact is, that wherever the extremity of winter frost or of summer does not prevent, mankind exist, sometimes in greater, sometimes in lesser numbers. And whatever happened either in your country or in ours, or in any other region of which we are informed-if there were any actions noble or great or in any other way remarkable, they have all been written down by us of old, and are preserved in our temples. Whereas just when you and other nations are beginning to be provided with letters and the other requisites of civilized life, after the usual interval, the stream from heaven, like a pestilence, comes pouring down, and leaves only those of you who are destitute of letters and education; and so you have to begin all over again like children, and know nothing of what happened in ancient times, either among us or among yourselves. As for those genealogies of yours which you just now recounted to us, Solon, they are no better than the tales of children. In the first place you remember a single deluge only, but there were many previous ones; in the next place, you do not know that there formerly dwelt in your land the fairest and noblest race of men which ever lived, and that you and your whole city are descended from a small seed or remnant of them which survived. And this was unknown to you, because, for many generations, the survivors of that destruction died, leaving no written word. For there was a time, Solon, before the great deluge of all, when the city which now is Athens was first in war and in every way the best governed of all cities, is said to have performed the noblest deeds and to have had the fairest constitution of any of which tradition tells, under the face of heaven.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-06-29 12:39:40Reaction Score: 5


Yes "events" have happened over and over and over again.  Leaving relatively few survivors scattered about the Earth in the higher regions. Left to try and keep surviving as best they can.

I still think Cappadocia was not an underground city when it was built, it was above ground and got swallowed up, covered up by ash and pyroclastic mud flows.  Been doing some more research on pyroclastic mud flows, lahars, and there are many types and do not always destroy everything in their path.  So despite mud rain/ash fall and lahars, buildings/cities can be covered and seem to survive.

Types and Processes Gallery - Lahars (mud flows)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ScottFreemanDate: 2020-07-31 21:24:34Reaction Score: 0




BStankman said:


> Sorry, I thought the similarity to Babel was self evident.  You can see more stacking at Lycian and Petra.
> 
> View attachment 9008


That painting(?) looks more like they're carving a hill into something...I think I see parts of the mountain.  Would those be sticking out if it had been build from the ground up?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MadwackDate: 2020-07-31 23:31:28Reaction Score: 2


Someone posted an image and I had to see a larger one, might as well share it.





 (3203 x 2134)  - https://img-0.onedio.com/img/2r0/52fe9f7d56d3ada64800004c.jpg


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2020-08-01 11:18:14Reaction Score: 1




Ice Nine said:


> Me too!
> 
> The answers are staring us in the face, but we just don't know how to interpret them yet, I'm still waiting for my lightbulb moment to happen, when what I'm seeing all over the earth starts to made sense to me.
> 
> ...


Just information that may help understand the frequent earth changes.

*(INTELLIHUB) *The highly-rated government-linked intel agency _Deagel _has updated its latest annual report which now forecasts that over two-thirds of the United States populace will not be living by 2025 which if true would be a reduction of 227 million people from the current count which includes a total of 327 million U.S. inhabitants. The question is: what type of imminent event or natural disaster does the agency’s think tank know is coming? 

Government-linked intel agency forecasts two-thirds of U.S. populace will suddenly die-off by 2025


----------



## Altherstory (Jan 13, 2022)

Currently in Cappadocia and yesterday was at the Zelve Open Air museum. It was forbidden to take a photo of the church there and I really wanted to but there was a guard watching. What I noticed was that there is some standard painting on the walls at the door you would find in a church. What was bizarre though was to my eye it seemed that someone really wanted to get rid of the faces of the saints or Jesus whomever it was meant to be. Right next to it would be paintwork that was a lot more in tact yet the faces was like someone took to it with a chisel to remove. Just an observation I had so make of it what you will.


----------

